# Brasília - The capital city of the richest country in Southern Hemisphere



## MariaThereza (Sep 23, 2010)

Brasilia: built in 1960 in the middle of semi-arid in central Brazil according to modernist urbanism.

My photos

1








2








3








4








5








6.








7









Government buildings
7.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Uai...vc não foi suspensa por um mês?...É possivel a gente criar outra conta enquanto estamos suspensos?


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow... another brazilian smoking too much crack... I thought the richest country in the S.Hemisphere was Australia or New Zealand. Brazil is not the richest in South America either, it's Chile or Argentina. Please excuse her ignorance.
Brasilia is one of the ugliest capitals of the whole world.
I'm brazilian too by the way.


----------



## Paullascs (Aug 31, 2009)

^^

:weird:


Brasilia é magnifica!


----------



## MariaThereza (Sep 23, 2010)

Brasilia´s downtown modernist buildings


----------



## deambulante (Apr 4, 2006)

I think the reason there is an increase in ''optimistic'' Brazilians is that Brazil has won the praise and applause of the world in it's economic and political maturity. Because it is well deserved for the people of Brazil and what they have done in recent years (I'm Argentine btw).

Of course, some people will take that and think that everyone is rich now, and that the problems of the ''old'' Brazil are dissapeared, a ''nouveau riche'' reaction. 

BTW, many Americans (US), say their country is the richest in world, I think that's what the poster means, GDP size? 

Of course yes, when you divide the GDP cake to each person, neither the USA is the richest nation in the world or Brazil the richest south of the Equator. But the largest yes.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

Acoustic said:


> Wow... another brazilian smoking too much crack... I thought the richest country in the S.Hemisphere was Australia or New Zealand. Brazil is not the richest in South America either, it's Chile or Argentina. Please excuse her ignorance.
> Brasilia is one of the ugliest capitals of the whole world.
> I'm brazilian too by the way.


^^

+2
(my boyfriend next to me agrees too)


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep, Brazil has the largest GDP of Southern Hemisphere, it can be interpreted as the richest country of the south half of the world.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

deambulante said:


> BTW, many Americans (US), say their country is the richest in world, I think that's what the poster means, GDP size?
> 
> Of course yes, when you divide the GDP cake to each person, neither the USA is the richest nation in the world or Brazil the richest south of the Equator. But the largest yes.


I'm sure the poster meant exactly what the title says, which is garbage obviously. That's not the first time I read in these forums one of my countryman say that Brazil is the 8th richest country in the world, when it's actually the 8th largest economy (I think). I guess for them China or India must be richer than Switzerland, Austria, Belgium, etc. It's crazy!


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

malegi said:


> Yep, Brazil has the largest GDP of Southern Hemisphere, it can be interpreted as the richest country of the south half of the world.


Yes it can be interpreted as that by those who don't have a clue.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

please you all, forgive her ignorance/stupidity/arrogance and everything else that this thread brings up.. this person do not represent, think or act like most of brazilians do.. 
btw Brasilia is a very cool city.. :cheers:


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Acoustic said:


> Wow... another brazilian smoking too much crack... I thought the richest country in the S.Hemisphere was Australia or New Zealand. Brazil is not the richest in South America either, it's Chile or Argentina. Please excuse her ignorance.
> Brasilia is one of the ugliest capitals of the whole world.
> I'm brazilian too by the way.



IN your opinion . Esse povo que vive no Brasil e não tem orgulho precisa de tomar vergonha na cara.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

^^
Uma coisa e' ter orgulho, outra coisa e' ser cego.
One thing is being proud, another one is being blind.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Acoustic said:


> Yes it can be interpreted as that by those who don't have a clue.


Dude, stop acting like a child! You understood perfectly what the thread title was intended to mean, nobody here ever metioned _per capita_ but you. Could you please stop being such a d*uche??


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Wey said:


> Dude, stop acting like a child! You understood perfectly what the thread title was intended to mean, nobody here ever metioned _per capita_ but you. Could you please stop being such a d*uche??


are you stupid? Richest mean exactly that, richest. And please stop using american slang... it just sounds ridiculous for a brazilian.


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Acoustic said:


> are you stupid? Richest mean exactly that, richest. And please stop using american slang... it just sounds ridiculous for a brazilian.


Why don't you try to look around and give us the feedback for what "richest" effectively means, will'ya?

And btw, you don't tell me how to speak or to behave, ok? The only ridiculous person so far has been you with your ludicrous hermeneutics :lol:


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Dude (I'm just pretending ya know), I don't need to look around to know for a fact that China or Brazil are way poorer than Switzerland or Belgium, even though both the chinese and brazilian GDP are way bigger than the other 2. Got it?


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

*In any case this is the ugliest collection of pictures of Brasilia I've ever seen!!!*


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Brasília - The capital city of the country with the biggest gross GDP in Southern Hemisphere.

But... Divide that GDP by the population, and get the *GDP per capita*, and you will see Brazil is *not* the richest country of the Southern Hemisphere.

Please, stop all this "nouveau riche" hallucination.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wanna see some PRADA and Hermes in Brasilia. ahuhauhauhauha
Anyway, i'm sure that this Mary T isn't another acount of the original one.  We should not judge Borine.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

:wtf: 
Is it the real pathetic Maria Theresa? 

I Think not, the real one is in the brig...


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

MariaThere*s*a, please go suck a fat one. Need someone to take this thread down.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wanna see some PRADA and Hermes in Brasilia. ahuhauhauhauha
> Anyway, i'm sure that this Mary T isn't another acount of the original one.  We should not judge Borine.


How about a Gucci. I personally want to see more tree-lined streets and photos of dining rooms.


----------



## rmello (May 11, 2007)

Hey people!!!

Rich can have both meanings!! Both meanings are right, and Maria Theresa didnt say anything wrong. You dont need to be clever to catch that she was talking about the GPD. EVERYBODY knows that people in Brazil live worse than in New Zealand or Australia.

BUT, I guess that Brazil is, nowadays, is the most important country of the south hemisphere, when it comes to money or economy! Brazil produces more wealth than Australia, so the Country as a whole is richer than Australia. There is nothing wrong to this sentence!


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Acoustic said:


> I'm sure the poster meant exactly what the title says, which is garbage obviously. That's not the first time I read in these forums one of my countryman say that Brazil is the 8th richest country in the world, when it's actually the 8th largest economy (I think). I guess for them China or India must be richer than Switzerland, Austria, Belgium, etc. It's crazy!


¿Por qué no te callas?


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

rmello said:


> Hey people!!!
> 
> Rich can have both meanings!! Both meanings are right, and Maria Theresa didnt say anything wrong. You dont need to be clever to catch that she was talking about the GPD. EVERYBODY knows that people in Brazil live worse than in New Zealand or Australia.
> 
> BUT, I guess that Brazil is, nowadays, is the most important country of the south hemisphere, when it comes to money or economy! Brazil produces more wealth than Australia, so the Country as a whole is richer than Australia. There is nothing wrong to this sentence!


Theres no discussion, the richest country means what it means, the richest country. The richest country per capita is another history. 

Obviously its hard to compare GDP and GDP per capita between a country with a big rural primitive population, big amazon population, in a continental country with 200 million people and countries with 3 million inhabittants with an older population. Its too much easier to develop such a small country.

USA (big as Brasil is) that is far richest than any country its not even in the top ten GDP per capita, and they still the richest country. I dont understand why someone enters a thread that shows a city he says its ugly just to say bullshits.

I have never been to Brasilia but the photos I have seen so far make me believe is a beaultiful city.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

lfernand said:


> ¿Por qué no te callas?


vai estudar ignorante!


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ muda de país se não gosta do BRASIL 

você deveria ser banido eternamente do SSC.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Who is Australia? A country smaller than São Paulo metropolitan region in population... I've been there nice beaches, nive waves and.... SAND a lot of sand in the desert, if you leave the coast heading inside the country, there is nothing!

Brazil is two times bigger than australia in GDP, and its potencial is infinitely greater than the Aussies... 

I know that australians have a GDP per capita way better than ours, and it counts, but it doesn't chance the fact that Brazil is the richest country of southern hemisphere. 

(the same of thinking Sweden is richer than the USA is thinking Australia is richer than Brazil)


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

:lol: you guys are witnesses that I tried... I f****** did.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Seção ufanismo *ON*

Tema do dia: músicas ufanistas da *ditadura militar*















*Eu Te Amo, Meu Brasil *

(_Os Incríveis_)

As praias do Brasil ensolaradas
O chão onde o país se elevou
A mão de Deus abençoou
Mulher que nasce aqui tem muito mais amor
O céu do meu Brasil tem mais estrelas
O sol do meu país mais esplendor
A mão de Deus abençoou
Em terras brasileiras vou plantar amor

(Refrão) :banana:
*Eu te amo meu Brasil, eu te amo
Meu coração é verde, amarelo, branco, azul anil.*
Eu te amo meu Brasil, eu te amo
Ninguém segura a juventude do Brasil

As tardes do Brasil são mais douradas
Mulatas brotam cheias de calor
A mão de Deus abençoou
Eu vou ficar aqui porque existe amor
No carnaval os gringos querem vê-las
No colossal desfile multi-cor
A mão de Deus abençoou
Em terras brasileiras vou plantar amor

(Refrão)

Adoro meu Brasil de madrugada
Nas horas que eu estou com meu amor
A mão de Deus abençoou
A minha amada vai comigo aonde eu vou
As noites do Brasil tem mais beleza
A hora chora de tristeza e dor
Porque a natureza sopra
E ela vai se embora enquanto eu planto amor

(Refrão)








------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Pra Frente Brasil *

_(Os Incríveis)
_

Noventa milhões em ação
Pra frente Brasil, no meu coração
Todos juntos, vamos pra frente Brasil
Salve a seleção!!!
De repente é aquela corrente pra frente, parece que todo o Brasil deu a mão!
Todos ligados na mesma emoção, tudo é um só coração!
Todos juntos vamos pra frente Brasil!
Salve a seleção!
Todos juntos vamos pra frente Brasil!
Salve a seleção!
:banana:
Gol!
Somos milhões em ação
Pra frente Brasil, no meu coração
Todos juntos, vamos pra frente Brasil
Salve a seleção!!!
De repente é aquela corrente pra frente, parece que todo o Brasil deu a mão!
Todos ligados na mesma emoção, tudo é um só coração!
Todos juntos vamos pra frente Brasil!
Salve a seleção!
Todos juntos vamos pra frente Brasil!
Salve a seleção!
Salve a seleção!
Salve a seleção!
Salve a seleção!


----------



## tic (May 23, 2006)

On behalf of Australian heterosexual males, may I thank the great country of Brazil for exporting the brazilian wax to the beautiful women of Australia.

Thank you, thank you.

Do que você muito. Nós te amamos! :cheers:


----------



## ABNeto (Aug 2, 2009)

MaryT, we love you!

Kiss, call me girl.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

tic said:


> On behalf of Australian heterosexual males, may I thank the great country of Brazil for exporting the brazilian wax to the beautiful women of Australia.
> 
> Thank you, thank you.
> 
> Do que você muito. Nós te amamos! :cheers:


WHAT ?


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Brazilian wax=depila toda a buceta......eles acham que isso é invenção nossa


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

É que a moda pegou aqui no Brasil, e no mundo inteiro eles passaram a chamar de Brazilian Wax, assim como o biquini fio-dental é o brazilian bikini, até alisamento de cabelo de eles tem um brazilian não se o que lá.... é que nossa mulheres são boas demais né, aí eles querem copiar tudo por lá... hehe


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

mas olha aonde chegou a discussão no tópico de Brasília... ahahaha


----------



## thewallpart6 (Aug 23, 2009)

MaryT, I love your pics, you ooze class and elegance! Even if you didn't take them yourself and didn't bother to credit the photographers.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

malegi said:


> mas olha aonde chegou a discussão no tópico de Brasília... ahahaha





brazilteen said:


> Brazilian wax=*depila toda a buceta*......eles acham que isso é invenção nossa


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tic (May 23, 2006)

malegi said:


> É que a moda pegou aqui no Brasil, e no mundo inteiro eles passaram a chamar de Brazilian Wax, assim como o biquini fio-dental é o brazilian bikini, até alisamento de cabelo de eles tem um brazilian não se o que lá.... é que nossa mulheres são boas demais né, aí eles querem copiar tudo por lá... hehe


Mulheres no Brasil são belas. Assim são as mulheres australianas









Jennifer Hawkins









Lara Bingle









Sophie Monk


----------



## crazyknightsfan (Oct 14, 2005)

Brasilia looks like a larger version of Canberra - lots of wasted green space surrounded by huge traffic carriageways, office buildings plonked in the middle of a field with no street life watsoever

at least canberra is slowly moving away from that

modernist = fail


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice photos.

Though if I was to say "Switzerland is richer than Indonesia", everyone would agree. Because "richest" countries is understood to refer to GDP per capita.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

tic said:


> Mulheres no Brasil são belas. Assim são as mulheres australianas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, don't make me post some pictures of brazilian girls! 

Beautiful girls are all over the world!


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

crazyknightsfan said:


> Brasilia looks like a larger version of Canberra - lots of wasted green space surrounded by huge traffic carriageways, office buildings plonked in the middle of a field with no street life watsoever
> 
> at least canberra is slowly moving away from that
> 
> modernist = fail


That's precisely why I don't like Brasilia.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

The brazilian wax is our contribution for a better world.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

:lock::lock:


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

Close this thread please. Or change it name.. Brazil is not the richest country in Southern Hemisphere nor Latin America.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ WE ARE


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

good thread


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Let me put it this way
Brazil is the most industrialized country in Southern Hemisphere:fact.
Brazil has the strongest economy in the Southern Hemisphere: fact
But
*Brazil is one of the most unequal, socially speaking, in the world*: fact


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

It should not be a coincidence that the word *UFANISMO* is only used in Brasil...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

.for.ce.br said:


> It should not be a coincidence that the word *UFANISMO* is only used in Brasil...


:lol: terrible indeed. One cannot put the blame on those who come to threads like this one and express their disgust with all the bull...t some Brazilians say. *Looks like they are trying to convince themselves.*


----------



## diosandri (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL.

I am Brazilian, but our country needs to evolve more. These photos are for tourists, where is the immense poverty that exists in the outskirts of Brasilia? A city that was planned for 600,000 residents increased to 2,000,000 and not match any planning...


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Man, *I'm proud to be Brazilian*, but I'm not here to be saying that my country is better or richer than anybody's country. I don't think Brazilians need to have the same arrogant and infantile attitude of some people in the USA who childishly spend all their time just trying to declaim the superiority of their country and despise the other countries.

I'm proud of Brazil for being a country with so much natural beauty, for having a so fascinating ethnic mix, and because of its great cultural diversity and the the joy of its people. A country with so much diversity and no civil wars, no "ethnic tensions" or "religious tensions".

But I'm not blind. I know this country has a lot of problems to solve before it can be considered to have the same level of socioeconomic development of Australia, Italy or Denmark.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

.for.ce.br said:


> . I* don't think Brazilians need to have the same arrogant and infantile attitude of some people in the USA who childishly spend all their time just trying to declaim the superiority of their country and despise the other countries.*


Buddy...Really I have to disagree with you in that...Really. I don't die for the love of the US. Nor I dislike that country. But one thing's is for sure. Just look around...I don't see any "nationalistic" American thread on SSC. Except perhaps for "San Francisco, the most beautiful city in the Americas" they open threads with simple titles. By the way. I don't think they even need to behave otherwise. They live in the richest and most powerful country on Earth don't they. So, no need to self-affirmation!


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ Here at SkyscraperCity the Americans are really very polite and we see no sign of arrogance. But in some other forums on the internet you can see a lot of arrogance coming from some Americans. Unfortunately, some Brazilians seems to want copying that arrogance. Very sad.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^^ Strange...I have a lot of American friends in *Macserialjunkie* and they love Brasil ( even if they have never been here before)...


----------



## MariaThereza (Sep 23, 2010)

City_of_Fury said:


> Close this thread please. Or change it name.. Brazil is not the richest country in Southern Hemisphere nor Latin America.


Buenos Aires - The capital city of the richest country in Southern Hemisphere :lol:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> ^^^ Strange...I have a lot of American friends in *Macserialjunkie* and they love Brasil ( even if they have never been here before)...


I said *some* Americans, in *some* internet forums, not all of them...


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

City_of_Fury said:


> Close this thread please. Or change it name.. Brazil is not the richest country in Southern Hemisphere nor Latin America.



Puff.. Only São Paulo state is richer than the whole Argentina...

Brazil is the richest country when comparing GDPs, sorry if Australians and Argentinians don´t feel good with it. Their countries are better in the distribution of their richness and they should be proud of it as I'm for leaving in the richest country of south hemisphere...


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

I think Brazil will eventually become the richest country in Latin America in GDP per capita in a few years time. There are a few indicatives that lead me to believe that that will be the case. But I don't think we will ever be anywhere near Australia or New Zealand in terms of development, not in our lifetimes anyway.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)




----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

MariaThereza said:


> Buenos Aires - The capital city of the richest country in Southern Hemisphere :lol:


*
You are a troll* 

I never talk about Argentina, because I dont mind compare my country with others (Just like you that has anything better to do). And I know that we are not (and we dont need to be) the richest country of anything.

I can show ALL the favelas in Brazil that are much more bigger that any other in Latin America. If you see YOUR RICHEST COUNTRY has more poors ( PERCENTAGE OF TOTAL POPULATIONS) than any other of the Sothern Cone.

The difference between you and me, is that I dont denie the problems of my country (because I want it, and I want to Argentina go better every year).



malegi said:


> Puff.. Only São Paulo state is richer than the whole Argentina...
> 
> Brazil is the richest country when comparing GDPs, sorry if Australians and Argentinians don´t feel good with it. Their countries are better in the distribution of their richness and they should be proud of it as I'm for leaving in the richest country of south hemisphere...


Hahaha Sao Paulo is not all Brazil. Your GDP's PER CAPITA and IDH (both things that shows the development of a country, are much more low comparing with Australia, Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, and many other countries in Southern Hemisphere). Im sorry for you!

And of course it is obvious that Brazil will have a greater GDP than Australia, you have huge population. But the rich of a country is how the people live, and most of the people in Brazil live very bad comparing with most of the people in Australia.


*WOW SOME PEOPLE HERE IS TOO CHAUVINIST TO TALK. 
*

PD: Teresa, your photos of Brasilia are horrible. You can put better photos to show us the beautiful capital of Brazil. I like it a lot, specially the zone of the Eje Monumental.
And please, let Argentinians alone.. Look at your country, not the rest.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

we still are the richiest country of southern hemisphere in the total GDP, in natural resources, in economical potential, in a lot of ways. Good for you (and your people) that your country has a better GDP per capita, but saying the richest countries can provide us many different interpretations, that's why the title of the thread can be accepted. 

No pienses que Uruguay, Chile y Argentina están muy adelante de nosotros, están muy más cercanos a Brasil (hablando de IDH, PIB per capita, etc..) que de Australia. Yo he estado en estos países (Santiago, Buenos Aires) y a mi me parecen muy mas pobres se comparados al Estado de SP donde vivo, pero se que los demás estados de Brasil no están a este nivel... 

Independente de esta discusión, hago hincha todo los dias para el crecimiento de toda latinoamerica!


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

the difference is that in BA favelas people are inmigrants from other latinamerican countries (its a fact), brazilian favelas (I drove from Rio airport to Angra dos Reis its 200km of favelas) are inhabited by brazilians.

other difference of Brazil compared to Arg, Chile and Urugay is that in this three countries there are some neighbourhoods of poor or even favelas, but in Brazil is the other way round, there are some neighbourhoods of middle class/rich people in an ocean of favelas like in Rio (wich is not the poorest region of Brazil preciselly).

brasilians are becoming unbelivably chauvinistic now, its the Lula effect. I can't imagine how will they be in 2014 with the world cup.

happily most brazilians in brazil are not like the ones post that here all the time "o pais mais grande do mondo"... O mais rico, o mais esto o mais o otro...
its a mix of chauvinism with inferiority complex.

Brazil GDP per Capita PPA is even lower than worlds average and even Africans countries such as Botswana and Gabon surpass it.


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

The inequalities here dont invalidate the fact that we are richer than any other south hemisphere country. We are growing 8% this year, and we have Amazon. :lol::lol:


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

- edit


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Luli Pop said:


> the difference is that in BA favelas people are inmigrants from other latinamerican countries (its a fact), brazilian favelas (I drove from Rio airport to Angra dos Reis its 200km of favelas) are inhabited by brazilians.


I hope this bitching will end soon, but the argentines are as full of BS as are these brazilian crackheads who believe in what Lula says. To say that BA favelas are only inhabited by immigrants is a total joke. Complete b****cks. And by the way, Rio is hardly representative of Brasil (thank god for that).



Luli Pop said:


> other difference of Brazil compared to Arg, Chile and Urugay is that in this three countries there are some neighbourhoods of poor or even favelas, but in Brazil is the other way round, there are some neighbourhoods of middle class/rich people in an ocean of favelas like in Rio (wich is not the poorest region of Brazil preciselly).


Another joke. As I said, Rio is not representative of Brasil. There are favelas in other brazilian cities, but nowhere near the scale seen in Rio.



Luli Pop said:


> brasilians are becoming unbelivably chauvinistic now, its the Lula effect. I can't imagine how will they be in 2014 with the world cup.


Lula is a donkey. Not as stupid as the argentine president, but still very stupid.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

malegi said:


> we still are the richiest country of southern hemisphere in the total GDP, in natural resources, in economical potential, in a lot of ways. Good for you (and your people) that your country has a better GDP per capita, but saying the richest countries can provide us many different interpretations, that's why the title of the thread can be accepted.


stop embarrassing yourself, seriously.


----------



## bsblord (Jul 2, 2010)

engenx4 said:


> IN your opinion . Esse povo que vive no Brasil e não tem orgulho precisa de tomar vergonha na cara.


Pelo jeito o cara limpa banheiro em London.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

bsblord said:


> Pelo jeito o cara limpa banheiro em London.


mesmo que limpasse, ainda assim ganharia mais que tu no fim do mes :lol:.


----------



## bsblord (Jul 2, 2010)

Acoustic said:


> mesmo que limpasse, ainda assim ganharia mais que tu no fim do mes :lol:.


Maldita inclusão digital. permite que pessoas como você entrem na internet.

hno:

E ae, gosta da Banda Larga do Governo?


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

malegi said:


> we still are the richiest country of southern hemisphere in the total GDP, in natural resources, in economical potential, in a lot of ways. Good for you (and your people) that your country has a better GDP per capita, but saying the richest countries can provide us many different interpretations, that's why the title of the thread can be accepted.
> 
> No pienses que Uruguay, Chile y Argentina están muy adelante de nosotros, están muy más cercanos a Brasil (hablando de IDH, PIB per capita, etc..) que de Australia. Yo he estado en estos países (Santiago, Buenos Aires) y a mi me parecen muy mas pobres se comparados al Estado de SP donde vivo, pero se que los demás estados de Brasil no están a este nivel...
> 
> Independente de esta discusión, hago hincha todo los dias para el crecimiento de toda latinoamerica!


Yo no compito, ni me interesa. Esa es tu compatriota MariaTereza que metió Argentina aqui cuando yo ni mencioné. Brasil está incluso bastante lejos de los países conosureños (Y a su vez estos bastante mas lejos que Australia o NZ, desde ya), pero tampoco me importa. 
A mi me encanta que a todos los países les vaya bien, y sobretodo saquen gente de la pobreza y mejoren su calidad de vida (que es el mejor indicador para ver cuan desarrollado ó rico es un país). Pero venir a presumir sandeces, la verdad que me parece de cuarta y de lo mas bajo.

De hecho no tendríamos que estar aqui discutiendo esto si nos dieramos cuenta que el PBI es solo la producción total de un país, sino se lo relaciona con la cantidad de población del sistema productivo... y a su vez la cantidad que accede de forma decente a este, la verdad que no dice mucho mas que el comportamiento general de la economía. Pero ni de riqueza ni calidad de vida, ni poder adquisitivo en comparación nos habla.

Por eso se usan otros indicadores.

PD: Argentina fué el cuarto país que mas creció en el mundo este mes... Para el otro que anda hablando de cifras del 8%, solo para dejar en claro algunos tantos...


----------



## almeid1968 (May 24, 2009)

Acoustic said:


> mesmo que limpasse, ainda assim ganharia mais que tu no fim do mes :lol:.


Ainda assim ele não perderia ou venderia, melhor falando, sua dignidade em troca de um banheiro qualquer na decadente Europa.

"Tu" compeendes?


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Interesting discussion, but isn't this photo thread not talk thread. We all know that Brazil is very far from richest country in Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

Acoustic said:


> Another joke. As I said, Rio is not representative of Brasil. There are favelas in other brazilian cities, but nowhere near the scale seen in Rio.
> 
> 
> 
> Lula is a donkey. Not as stupid as the argentine president, but still very stupid.


Yet Rio one of the highest education level, HDI, one of the wealthiest cities in the country, one of the highest average wage, per capita income and so on...far above most of the country

And Rio is sure not representative of Brazil, Rio can't be blamed by being the only city that is attractive, expressive and unique enough to be globally know, otherwise it would be like the rest of country...


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

only english should be allowed on these forums...


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Isaaac said:


> And Rio is sure not representative of Brazil, Rio can't be blamed by being the only city that is attractive, expressive and unique enough to be globally know, otherwise it would be like the rest of country...


The problem with Rio is that there are too many favelas (more in number and bigger in size than anywhere else in Brazil), apart from that the city is great indeed. But I thought the thread was about Brasilia.


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

^^^^

ok, this thread is just embarassing and as Brasilia is my hometown I can say the pics are ugly and it is just a bad selection of pics. 

And some Brazilians could care less about ignorant opinion of some forumers (or trolls)...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos you got here from the city of Brasilia, Maria  well done


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Acoustic said:


> only english should be allowed on these forums...


Além de desprezar o país que nasceu, despreza o idioma. Diz que mesmo se limpasse banheiro em Londres receberia mais do que alguém aqui no Brasil no final do mês.

Desertor, que desistiu das dificuldades impostas pelo país de origem, foi viver na Inglaterra e provavelmente tem um empreguinho de bosta e acha que recebe MUITO bem.

Provavelmente muitos aqui recebem mais do que o gaúcho inglês e nunca tiveram que deixar o país.

É só o que eu acho...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Acoustic said:


> mesmo que limpasse, ainda assim ganharia mais que tu no fim do mes :lol:.


Take care ... remind themselves of Jean Charles de Menezes ... see what they do with used toilet cleaners!


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

malegi said:


> Além de desprezar o país que nasceu, despreza o idioma. Diz que mesmo se limpasse banheiro em Londres receberia mais do que alguém aqui no Brasil no final do mês.
> 
> Desertor, que desistiu das dificuldades impostas pelo país de origem, foi viver na Inglaterra e provavelmente tem um empreguinho de bosta e acha que recebe MUITO bem.
> 
> ...



:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

ronaldo


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
:lol: :lol: :lol:
You digged up "legal" this one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

malegi said:


> No pienses que Uruguay, Chile y Argentina están muy adelante de nosotros, están muy más cercanos a Brasil (hablando de IDH, PIB per capita, etc..) que de Australia. Yo he estado en estos países (Santiago, Buenos Aires) y a mi me parecen muy mas pobres se comparados al Estado de SP donde vivo, pero se que los demás estados de Brasil no están a este nivel...
> 
> "I've been to Santiago and Buenos Aires and they look very poor compare to Sao Paulo"


*Biggest joke Ive read in Ssc so far :lol:*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

He or She...a fake one banned!


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Voltico said:


> *Biggest joke Ive read in Ssc so far :lol:*


The State of São Paulo. Just make your way on the road in a zone 500 km from SP inside its state and do the same nearby Buenos Aires and Santiago (compare its roads, industry, cities, industry).

I don't think you will say that it is a joke again... lol


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

MariaTerezha, lamento dicirvos que sodes uns arrogantes que pensan que o seu paìs è o mellor do mundo cando hai atracos xeralizados nos atascos de automòbiles nas vosas autopistas, cousa que serìa impensàbel en Chile ou Arxentina. Un pouco màis de humildade non vos virìa mal.


----------



## ABNeto (Aug 2, 2009)

People, please:

Only Maria There*z*a thinks that Brazil are "the richest", "the best", blah blah blah. All brazilians know we're a third world country, although we are a powerful developing country, an emergent nation. Iin Southern Hemisphere, it's obvious: there are only two countries that are "first world" or rich, by faaar: Australia and New Zealand.

So, please guys, ignore MaryT! We love her, but nowadays she is crazy, unfortunately.


----------



## Kreicherisch (Sep 13, 2010)

.for.ce.br said:


> Brasília - The capital city of the country with the biggest gross GDP in Southern Hemisphere.


I agree, the title of this thread should have been that, to stop all the arguments. But IMO, I'd like to interpret "richest" as GDP per capita.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Im sorry, but Brasilia still seems like its been caught in a time capsule. There are too many big brown gaps of spaces. It's doesnt make the city look appealing and pedestrian friendly. 
I still like Rio though


----------



## thewallpart6 (Aug 23, 2009)

briker said:


> Im sorry, but Brasilia still seems like its been caught in a time capsule. There are too many big brown gaps of spaces. It's doesnt make the city look appealing and pedestrian friendly.
> I still like Rio though


That should be good for tourism.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Voltico said:


> *Biggest joke Ive read in Ssc so far :lol:*


Sao Paulo city cant be compared to Santiago or Buenos Aires, those cities are by far well developed than the caotic Sao Paulo. But Sao Paulo state for sure have cities that are better than most of the cities in Chile and at least on the same level as those in Argentina. Very rich cities that are between the richest cities in the country like Vinhedo, Valinhos, Campinas, Sao Jose dos Campos, Ribeirao Preto, Ilha Bela, etc.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think that thread needs some new photos -about the city of Brasilia- 

Later i post few...


----------



## MD11-fan (Jul 31, 2009)

Gosh, I'm really astonished to read so many angering posts and exchange answers from various forumers here. I think all this issue will lead us nowhere...
Nevertheless I must agree that the person who launched the thread was a bit arrogant by saying that Brazil is the richest nation of the south emisphere. She could be a little lower profile though. Besides choosing another tittle for her thread she could simply post the renders of Brasilia which is a very modernist city and designed by a very reputed and famous brazilian architect and ask for people oppinion and comments.

I think that would avoid all this discussion and enmity among some forumers.

Rgds,


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

malegi said:


> The State of São Paulo. Just make your way on the road in a zone 500 km from SP inside its state and do the same nearby Buenos Aires and Santiago (compare its roads, industry, cities, industry).
> 
> I don't think you will say that it is a joke again... lol


:lol:

*Seriously, you must be joking...."Santiago and Buenos Aires look poor compare to Sao Paulo"....

You don't have a clue..*


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabeiro said:


> MariaTerezha, lamento dicirvos que sodes uns arrogantes que pensan que o seu paìs è o mellor do mundo cando hai atracos xeralizados nos atascos de automòbiles nas vosas autopistas, cousa que serìa impensàbel en Chile ou Arxentina. Un pouco màis de humildade non vos virìa mal.


iiii , porque voce esta generalizando ??? hno:hno:
RIDICULO SEU COMENTÁRIO


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Well,

let's think about it:

São Paulo: GDP (USD 530bi) Per Capita (USD 13,250) POPULATION (40mi) 
Argentina: GDP (USD 523bi) Per Capita (USD 12,756) POPULATION (41mi)

all 2007 data.

Only the state is richer than the whole Argentina.
If you say that the Provincia de Buenos Aires isn't poorer than the Estado de São Paulo, you are kidding me.. and you probably have never been here.. coz I have been to Santiago (and cities around) and Buenos Aires (and cities around) and It's not as rich as our state. You can't compare our industries, roads,.......

See you,

JOKER.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

Sao Paulo (either the state or the capital) is not the richest not even in Brazil, let alone outside Brasil.

The richest capital (not city) in Brazil is Vitoria/ES with a GDP per capita of U$35,642 (BRL60,592). Now that would be considered a rich city even by first world standards. The other ones are:

Brasilia - U$23,940
Sao Paulo - U$17,290
Porto Alegre - U$13,843
Rio - U$13,472

Among the states, the richest one is the Distrito Federal (Brasilia). Sao Paulo is second at U$13,333, which is considered poor if you compare with the developed world.

Data from 2007.


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

MariaThereza said:


> Buenos Aires - The capital city of the richest country in Southern Hemisphere :lol:


I didn't know you were so ignorant!
We don't need this kind of thing here... Get a life!


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

MD11-fan said:


> Gosh, I'm really astonished to read so many angering posts and exchange answers from various forumers here. I think all this issue will lead us nowhere...
> Nevertheless I must agree that the person who launched the thread was a bit arrogant by saying that Brazil is the richest nation of the south emisphere. She could be a little lower profile though. Besides choosing another tittle for her thread she could simply post the renders of Brasilia which is a very modernist city and designed by a very reputed and famous brazilian architect and ask for people oppinion and comments.
> 
> I think that would avoid all this discussion and enmity among some forumers.
> ...


Agree... Was she out of pills to be so arrogant? Maybe
Its not my thing to be angry here, but reading nonsense trash makes me mad


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

malegi said:


> Well,
> 
> let's think about it:
> 
> ...


Each country has its values and characteristics. Thats the beautiful thing about it...absorbing whats good of any place. Why making tension between two neighbouring countries?

Argentina is deffinettly one of my favorite countries... and Ive travelled around. Of course I love my country... while many Argentinians do love Brazil too... But comments like these just repell good feelings towars our beautiful country. I trully don't want my country's essence to be associated with arrogance and ignorance... Thats so last century. 

Grow up fellows... Forumers quality is deff. falling down after saturation here.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

muckie said:


> Each country has its values and characteristics. Thats the beautiful thing about it...absorbing whats good of any place. Why making tension between two neighbouring countries?
> 
> Argentina is deffinettly one of my favorite countries... and Ive travelled around. Of course I love my country... while many Argentinians do love Brazil too... But comments like these just repell good feelings towars our beautiful country. I trully don't want my country's essence to be remembered associated with arrogance and ignorance... Thats so las century.
> 
> Grow up fellows... Forumers quality is deff. falling down after saturation here.


I agree with you.
De acuerdo.
Concordo.


----------



## MikeVonJ (Oct 3, 2009)

*This thread should be locked down, it is too much of non sense, I love Brasília but statements like Brazil being the "richest" are rash.*


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

I think MaryT would to say that Brazil is the BIGGEST ECONOMY in the South Hemisphere, and indeed it is. We are the 9th richest country in the WORLD,even more than Italy,or Australia and Argentina. But of course we have so much social diffence, but our GDP per capita is better than Chilean or Argentine one. Look:
Brasil 6,571 
Chile 6,272 
Argentina 4,380 

But,we have to improve,and we are growing 6% every year,and I hope (I'm Brazilian,i won't never give up :lol someday we'll change this situation.

Lets forgett this b******* and see some Brasília photos!


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

:no:

Close this thread, pleasss! :shame:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Alexpilsen said:


> :no:
> 
> Close this thread, pleasss! :shame:


I think moderators here are sleeping yet...:lol:


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Not only the creator of this theme is a ridiculous, but also all those forum members that feed the controversial content thereof.
They make fun of Argentina in a matter referred to Brazil and several forum members with his comments ridiculing the situation even more.

It is pathetic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

You should start posting photos of Brasilia guys...


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

malegi said:


> we still are the richiest country of southern hemisphere in the total GDP, in natural resources, in economical potential, in a lot of ways. Good for you (and your people) that your country has a better GDP per capita, but saying the richest countries can provide us many different interpretations, that's why the title of the thread can be accepted.


You're retarded lad. 

Who says you are the richest in natural resources and in economic potential? This is impossible determine unless you have a time machine. There is incredible potential in countries all over the world and as for you having more resources ... totz unproven, if not delusional.

The title of the tread is antagnostic and aimed at creating conflict with other nations. the only thing Brazil is currently leading in ... is stupid forumer with hyper inflated egos and a distorted understanding of reality ... idealistic much?

Brazilia was a beautifully planned modernist city ... these pics make it look no better than chernobyl.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some aerial photos of Brasilia:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saulocruz/4397678627/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saulocruz/4398451900/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saulocruz/4397684077/in/photostream/


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^^^ :drool:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Avatar said:


> You're retarded lad.
> 
> Who says you are the richest in natural resources and in economic potential? This is impossible determine unless you have a time machine. There is incredible potential in countries all over the world and as for you having more resources ... totz unproven, if not delusional.
> 
> ...


*Wow...You are very mad, aren't you!!!*:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

*Believe me...we are so f...ing worried about what you're thinking!!!:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## maraiaqueri (Oct 15, 2010)

AMEY-ZING


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Brasilia's skyline seems really, small. Though it looks very clean, and I'm sure it's much more quiet than other major cities like São Paulo and Rio. How old is the city? Why did the government decide to move the capital to the city in the first place?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread. No more nonsense!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks for bringing this stupid thread back.


----------



## leo_MG (May 26, 2010)

very nice photos! Brazilia have some modern and beautyful buildings indeed!


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

The title of this thread is arrogant and unnecessary (not to mention completely incorrect). I thought it would provoke arguments......I was right.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on this thread. No more nonsense!


as a matter of fact the whole thread is a nonsense...too much Brazilian threads all through SSC. I'm tired about them all really.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> as a matter of fact the whole thread is a nonsense...too much Brazilian threads all through SSC. I'm tired about them all really.


I don't think there are that many Brazilian threads. I click through a few pages and I don't see anymore than 2-3 every few pages or so. 

Besides, Brazil is a large country with so much to see, so having a lot of threads is justified.


----------



## lfernand (May 28, 2008)

Richest country, in GDP, so what`s wrong with this statement? Did the thread author claim its the richest country per capita or anything near that? No.

Im trying to understand all this fight, without success yet.

Talking about brazilian`s cities threads I really dont understand why post them here. The foreigners never enter these threads, except this one to say the 8th country in GDP is poor. We have in Brazilian section (Foruns Brasileiros) the largest community in Skyscrapercity, lets use only this section. 

Acorda galera, para de pagar pau para ******, os caras só entram aqui quando é para criticar, dá até vergonha de nego ficar postando Brasil aqui e só brasileiro comentando.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

I for one have no problem with threads from Brazil, it's good to see photos from another part of the world, especially South America which gets pratically ignored by the media here in the U.K. unless of course some disaster occurs and the only pictures they can ever show of Brazil are of course the favellas of Rio.
Personally I don't really like Brasilia, a friend of mine who recently visited there said it was the most pedestrian unfriendly city he had ever been to and a lot of the buildings now look very dated. Having said that I still appreciate seeing photos of places I'm not likely to visit and the more of Brazil the better, a remarkable country.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

lfernand said:


> Richest country, in GDP, so what`s wrong with this statement? Did the thread author claim its the richest country per capita or anything near that? No.
> 
> Im trying to understand all this fight, without success yet.
> 
> ...


I love Brazilian cities, I go to the Brasil forum at times, but since I don't speak Portuguese it's hard to navigate through it. So I think that posting outside of it is a good idea, since it doesn't alienate us non-portuguese speakers from beautiful Brazil.


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

There is something about Brasilia that reminds you of communist cities... at least this part of Brasilia shown here in this thread. It looks like a pedestrian unfriendly city with lack of street life. The government buildings wouldn't look out of place in the URSS some time ago. That's obviously no coincidence, though, as Oscar Niemeyer, the architect who designed most of this buildings, was a convict communist, having spent time in the URSS and maybe got inspiration from it. So no surprise Brasilia looks like a communist city.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ Novamente falando besteira né , você deve ser muito chato , só porque conheçe a inglaterra acha que está no melhor lugar no mundo , caso se voce for para Australia concerteza vai achar a Inglaterra Horrivel , NÃO RESPEITO SUA OPINIÃO , SE QUISER FALAR MAL FALA DE PORTO ALEGRE E NÃO DE CIDADES QUE VOCÊ NÃO DEVE PALPITAR OKEY !


----------



## Franchesco Tedesco (Jul 17, 2011)

Very romantic capital


----------



## llewellleo (Dec 20, 2011)

Its definitely between Australia and South Africa. Brazil is a rising star, no doubt and will in time overtake other countries if there are programs to help people out of poverty and into free enterprise but will still face stiff competition. Australia has the best cities in the Southern Hemisphere followed by South Africa. South Africa was for many years the powerhouse of the hemisphere and wealthiest but it is sadly a fading star. Still has some of the most powerfull conglomerates in the hemisphere although these are moving greener pastures as violence chokes the country.hno: Generally the hemisphere is not as well developed but then again it has resources and people with a fresh spirit.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice discussion on this thread....


----------



## Isaaac (Dec 19, 2009)

llewellleo said:


> Its definitely between Australia and South Africa. Brazil is a rising star, no doubt and will in time overtake other countries if there are programs to help people out of poverty and into free enterprise but will still face stiff competition. Australia has the best cities in the Southern Hemisphere followed by South Africa. South Africa was for many years the powerhouse of the hemisphere and wealthiest but it is sadly a fading star. Still has some of the most powerfull conglomerates in the hemisphere although these are moving greener pastures as violence chokes the country.hno: Generally the hemisphere is not as well developed but then again it has resources and people with a fresh spirit.


Australia is obviously "richer" than Brazil, but South Africa? A country that people live on average something like 25 years less than in Brazil, has lower per capita income, lower HDI, even more unequal wealth, and any other social or economic index is worse than Brazil? Don't think so.

And this whole thread is ridiculous and Maria Thereza was more like a nonsense troll. Now she is resting in peace.


----------



## LuisClaudio (Sep 13, 2011)

Brasilia is amazing.


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Esse thread é uma vergonha. 
Cheio de trolls e discussoes bestas que poderiam ser evitadas!


----------



## Zoroastra (Jul 28, 2012)

Magnificent


----------



## clarionl (Oct 19, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

Just to chime in, yes the title is poorly worded and likely misleading...but it is not incorrect. If every Braslian contributed 25% of their income to a fund, then it would hold more value then if every Australian contributed 100% of their income to a similar fund.

Having said that Brasil will never come close to being as complete as Australia within our life times, there are simply way too many problems that will take a few generations to fix. Inequality and corruption are the two that are the most serious ones, and the leading causes of all the other problems.

Its on the right track though and I love it, beautiful country. Beautiful city. Beautiful potential future.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

new photos would be nice.


----------



## RafaelMeireles2 (Nov 6, 2012)

why do americans can open a thread saying that san francisco is the most beautiful city in the americas?


----------

